# stress and IBS



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

for me stress is the main trigger of IBS. when we are stressed our brain sends signals to our GI tract that mess is up, and we have spasms, irregular contractions, etc. i think the best way to deal with stress is to first identify what it is that causes your stress and try to fix it or talk to someone about it. keeping it all to yourself is hard and you need to have at least one person you can confide in. if your IBS is the only thing that is causing you stress, then you need to talk to someone about it (a parent, or spouse). don't be embarrassed or afraid. it's not your fault you have IBS. people are often more compassionate then you expect...in fact, they might even be happy that you trust them enough to talk to them about something so personal. they might have some advice for you, or console you, and make yopu feel normal.if they don't understand, then...well, you gave it a try. if they don't care enough about you, you shouldn't care about their opinions. i think we all think to much about our IBS. i know i do, but that is because i am lonely and bored.i spend all my days in my apartment alone, while my parents are at work. i think to much about my IBS, and have many phobias...i basically live my life in fear. well anyway, recently we went camping to lake george for a few days and i had so much fun there, i completely for got about my IBS.( i was still watching my diet though, no dairy or wheat), but once i stopped thinking about it the symptoms just stopped. last night we came back home,and today i am a nervous wreck. if you are stressed try to do something that you enjoy with your friends or family. (still watch the diet though). Hope this helps


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett (Sep 4, 2007)

I totally agree with you! Well for me its more anxiety! Whenever I'm in class, eating or in a quiet environment I can only think of one thing and it "what if I get wind? Or need the loo? Or my tummy makes a noise?" those questions just control me all the time and end up fogetting about the task in hand. I get so worried that it actually does happen because I'm so uptight and anxious. I have tried drinking camomile tea which helps me relax a bit and sitting by a window or deep breathing. They sometimes help but not all the time. In one of my classes in particular at school the teacher seems to focus on me more than anyone else which makes me more nervous and I become distant. I hate being distant with people but I dont like attention, it makes me anxious.







I'm going to start Yoga classes in two weeks time so hopefully it will help. My GP recommended it so its worth a shot eh!? thanks for this post!


----------

